# Wallpaper Installation School



## activepainter

*DOES ANYONE KNOWS ANYTHING ABOUT WALLPAPER INSTALLATION SCHOOL, COURSE , IN CHICAGO AREA?? THANKS IN ADVANCE*


----------



## chrisn

As far as I know there is no longer any wallpapering schools, but I COULD be wrong. You might try these links for info.

http://paperhanging.com/

http://www.thepaperhangers.com/


----------



## daArch

activepainter said:


> *DOES ANYONE KNOWS ANYTHING ABOUT WALLPAPER INSTALLATION SCHOOL, COURSE , IN CHICAGO AREA?? THANKS IN ADVANCE*


The NGPP is offering a "wallcovering Bootcamp" this summer, but it will be in Media PA. You will need to be responsible for your housing.

check out this link:

http://www.ngpp.org/workshops/wallcovering_bootcamp.php


----------



## TooledUp

daArch said:


> The NGPP is offering a "wallcovering Bootcamp" this summer, but it will be in Media PA. You will need to be responsible for your housing.
> 
> check out this link:
> 
> http://www.ngpp.org/workshops/wallcovering_bootcamp.php


Are you or PWG getting involved or does the statement "We are looking at the finest instructors" rule that out? (J/K :jester:).
Sounds like it could be fun :thumbsup:


----------



## ProWallGuy

I don't have the patience to teach someone something (that takes years to master) in the course of a few days. :no:


----------



## TooledUp

ProWallGuy said:


> I don't have the patience to teach someone something (that takes years to master) in the course of a few days. :no:


You hit that on the head. A short stint like that should be more aimed at H/O's that want to be able to handle very basic stuff. You can't learn a whole trade in a short time like that.


----------



## daArch

TooledUp said:


> Are you or PWG getting involved or does the statement "We are looking at the finest instructors" rule that out? (J/K :jester:).
> Sounds like it could be fun :thumbsup:


I am not teacher material. Hell, I can't even speak to a roomful of people. 

My greatest teaching success was teaching son Jake a good golf swing. But he was three then and we all know how willing three year olds are to actually listen to their fathers.  

There are some NGPP members who are former instructors at the old USPS in Rutland VT and should be able to fill the role damn well. For the first year, I believe Brad Bender who still runs a school in southern VT, will be teaching some courses. The rumors I hear is that when he was teaching at the USPS back in the 80's (?) Brad was about the only one to whom Stan would listen to about teaching techniques.


----------



## wallpaperremoval pro

take a look on youtube, there you can find good lessons


----------

